# Having friends to stay in Dubai



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

I haven't yet moved to Dubai but will be in August to start a 2 year work contract. My question is this: my husband & I will be given a 2 bedroom apartment as part of our package. We've obviously told all our friends & family about what we're doing and where we're moving to, and they all can't wait to come and visit us out there. What's the deal with having people of the opposite sex come and stay (over night if they're visiting for a week obviously)...we are married but have heard things about people having problems unless the visitors are brother/sister/mother/father etc.

Any light shed on this would be fab, thank you!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just keep on "Good morning/good evening" terms with your buildings security and neighbours. We have people over from the UK all the time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since you and your husband are married, it doesn't matter if people from the opposite sex stay with you. They could be your husband's brothers or your sisters.....you are all one big happy family.  So it should be fine.


----------



## newdirection (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a single male and will also be moving to Dubai (next month) and will be getting a male flatmate. Am I able to have people come and stay? from what i am hearing they can stay if they are a married couple or family members, but if they are single women then it is no. Is that right?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Technically it's not allowed, but as long as you don't bring any attention to yourself, no-one's going to care and nothing's going to happen.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

We've had a few people over in the 9months we've been here - as above really - Security/Landlord never asks questions, they've used our pool/gym - neighbours have no issues too - especially when they're invited to a BBQ!


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

*comman sinse*

first be nice to securty like good mouning and evening, be formal, it all about how long and how load, also depend on the nighber if they complain or not, the land lord would not search and ask, but if the nighber complan the land lord would ask then

i think this apply any country in the world,

about the other rules, as you are married you are ok,

as friend comes over, you can have,

it depend on the noise and politness and nighber complian

enjoy your time


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I've heard from a couple of people that have stayed with us that passport control seem to be a little funny about it when they ask "Where are you staying." But that could be down to culture perhaps...Who knows


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As ever here as long as you don't take the p**** there'll never be a problem. If you have friends (like some of mine) who regularly forget how to behave properly then don't let them stay as they'll land you in trouble. If your friends don't do things like return home shouting and singing loudly after a night out or throwing up in a taxi home, then don't worry it'll be fine


----------

